# Makin' an E15et out of an E16



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I have an E16 motor. If i get a turbo unit from an E15, upgrade my carb and cam, and swap in E15 pistons (to lower compression), will the rest of my E16 motor be suitable for the turbo? In other words, did the E15 come with a more built lower end than the E16? Any information about the E15 would be appreciated


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

yes id did come with less stroke than the e16... so youll need the crank/rod/piston.... as the rest of the block to be identical... youl need the turbo oil pump, oil cooler, !! SAME CAM !!.... really it came with the same lift/duration then the e16... but has the bigger head 15m, bigger valve better flowing... the e16 would do it but will be quite restrictive i would seriously consider port & polish (high staged) for the head and also have yourself a costum made intake manifold the one we use on the e16 for the carb is a real piece of SH:?... get yourself 4-1 intake runner instead of the 4-2-1 that the intake system have... youll need a BOV, costum piping and sure an intercooler would help... youll be good for 10-13 psi... be aware that the T2, will be small for high boost.. so more than 12-13 psi, youll need a t25, even a t28 wich will not clear the radiator....


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Were you the guy that fabricated his own intake manifold based on a pinto design?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

nop thats blownb310 !


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey it would be cheaper and easier in the long run to just buy an E15t motor. I have seen them in California for ~$350.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

how hard would it be to re wire the E15et to fit in the B11 considering it's EFI


----------

